# Share trading movies/shows



## white_goodman (4 August 2008)

whats your favourites

- Wall street is a fave

-the tv series 'The Street' with tom everett scott was good

-currently downloading 'the boiler room'

any other movies worth watching for those that like to sit on the couch and relax?


----------



## wildkactus (4 August 2008)

Wall Street, would have to be the all time winner here.
they are also suppose to be bring out a sequal.

Boiler room not bad, has a good sence where they are watching wall street.

for tv shows, I found the following MOJO HD one's not bad.
- Wall Street Worriers
- Bobby G venture capitalist
- Start up junkies

happy watchin


----------



## korrupt_1 (4 August 2008)

white_goodman said:


> any other movies worth watching for those that like to sit on the couch and relax?





LOL.. you're a trader geek!! after a day-trading session, the last thing I want to relax to is a stockmarket movie...

... but add these to the list

Pi: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0138704/
The Associate: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115580/
Trading Places: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086465/

The Pursuit of Hapyness????


----------



## white_goodman (4 August 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> LOL.. you're a trader geek!! after a day-trading session, the last thing I want to relax to is a stockmarket movie...
> 
> ... but add these to the list
> 
> ...




watched pursuit the other day, very much rag to riches story that one....

i am not exactly a nerd more a paradox of a person, i swear id be the only person to be the rugby captain and chess captain in the same year lol...


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2008)

I really like Boiler Room ... 

Another movie is Rogue Trader (think thats the movie title), which is the story of Nick Leeson's 'adventures'.


----------



## Beej (7 August 2008)

Add "Barbarians At The Gate" to the list! That's a good one!

Beej


----------



## jama_kj (7 August 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> Trading Places: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086465/




haha great movie. gives a good insight into trading of concentrated OJ


----------



## bvbfan (15 August 2008)

Aussie one The Bank was somewhat related I guess


----------



## white_goodman (15 August 2008)

bvbfan said:


> Aussie one The Bank was somewhat related I guess




david wenham and anthony lapaglia....wish i had the software that they had...predicts every movement with 100% accuracy


----------



## So_Cynical (15 August 2008)

RE: Trading Places: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086465/



jama_kj said:


> haha great movie. gives a good insight into trading of concentrated OJ




(FCOJ) Frozen Concentrated Orange Juice 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trading_Places


----------



## pennywise75 (16 August 2008)

Heres a TV pitch for Rove, has to be better the "are you smarter then a 5th grader"

a reality show based on trading 

a group of newbies thrown in a trading room.. 

lowest profit get whipped or something..


----------



## BradK (16 August 2008)

Gotta agree with The Bank. 

Given their behaviour of late, I reckon that Channel Nine could make a buck by playing it and the whole of Australia would watch! 

Great story of sticking it to the man!!! 

Brad


----------



## Acolyte (16 August 2008)

Wonderful - "Billionaire Boys Club":

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092659/


----------

